# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Juegos, efectos y sus nombres

## metazaiju

Hola

Queria saber si en la medida de lo posible se podria hacer un apartado o un hilo en el que la gente pueda ir alli a consultar de manera mas inmediata que con la busqueda propia del foro, los nombres de juegos( no me refiero a solo la tecnica, si no al juego completo) o efectos o rutinas,  tanto en latino como en ingles ( o cualquier otros idiomas o nombres con que se les reconozca), asi tambien como una breve descripcion del efecto en si,( sin desvelar nada).

Vamos una "magiacopeda" de juegos, eso si  aser posible los mas conocidos y que no sean de invencion propia( si no esto seria un sinvivir).

Esta medio idea me ha surgido al buscar el nombre de un juego y he visto que mucha gente busca y rebusca y quizas asi todos tengamos al alcance esos juegos miticos que no se ni como se llaman y/o recordemos juegos que ni nos acordabamos.

No se que pensais, pero hay lo dejo.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

para eso esta el buscador, ademas ming esta haciendo algo paresido con lo mejor y lo peor pero bueno, seria cuestion de escuchar opiniones.

----------


## mago Tovel

Lo mejor y lo peor es un caos de cientos de foreros que dicen si les gusta o no,pero si utilizas el buscador será mucho mas rápido.
Sino,piensa en tener que leer miles de efectos para encontrar uno.

----------


## Magnano

si te apetece hazlo y ya se vera que hacer con el

----------


## metazaiju

> Lo mejor y lo peor es un caos de cientos de foreros que dicen si les gusta o no,pero si utilizas el buscador será mucho mas rápido.
> Sino,piensa en tener que leer miles de efectos para encontrar uno.


Hablo de juegos conocidos o famosos, no de el primero que os venga en un libro. Y direis si es conocido o famoso para que quieres saber de el? Yo no, pero vendra alguien por detras que sepa menos que vo/nosotros y quiera aprender como se llama o en que consiste.




> para eso esta el buscador, ademas ming esta haciendo algo paresido con lo mejor y lo peor pero bueno, seria cuestion de escuchar opiniones.


Y si no aparece en el buscador? preguntamos , pero si ya lo tienes localizado, mejor no?




> si te apetece hazlo y ya se vera que hacer con el


Es una simple propuesta en la que colabore todo el mundo.

----------


## Ming

¿Me han llamado?
:P
Aaaah, Ezequiel eres tu...


Ahora en serio...
Metazaiju la cantidad de juegos que hay son muchos y los nombres que se les llega a dar a uno solo, de estos, más. Pero bueno, si se te ocurre como hacerlo adelante  :Wink1: 

Lo que estamos haciendo entre Ezequiel, Iban y yo (Ming) solo es aquello que esta en "lo mejor y lo peor" pero solo con eso ya es un caos, y no se todavía si será de utilidad  :Neutral: 

Por cierto... en esa area no se habla de juegos que te vengan en los libros, sino de los libros para saber la opinión de tus compañeros y si te interesa comprartelo o no  :Wink1: 

PD. Esto no debería de estar en sugerencias? :S

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

si no  esta en buscador como lo vas a localizar. :Confused: ?

si no esta, se pregunta, y tendra su repuestas.

te doy mi ayuda pero cuestiono su efectividad

----------


## mago Tovel

si lo tiene localizado,se refiere a otro lugar.
Si tienes alguna manera de organizarlo avisa.

----------


## theduck

A mi no me gusta que el público profano sepa los nombres de los juegos... siempre hay algún idiota que revela los trucos, sobre todo en internet.

----------


## MagoGoma

Se podría hacer en una sección privada (número mínimo de post hecho por ejemplo...)

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

magogoma eso ya esta echo.

----------


## mago Tovel

pero me parece que no está terminado.

----------


## Ming

> Se podría hacer en una sección privada (número mínimo de post hecho por ejemplo...)


Como bien ha dicho Ezequiel eso esta hecho. Bueno, y lo de terminado... el foro esta "hecho" pero no esta terminado porque cada día hay temas nuevos y cosas que se van cambiado; porque es un foro activo. Pues esa sección también  :Wink1: 
Y como todo el foro, mejora día a día.

----------


## mago Tovel

pero se tiene que esperar a que los moderadores abran el tiempo de postulación.

----------


## Iban

Para eso está el subforo de sugerencias...

----------


## CleHle

> Se podría hacer en una sección privada (número mínimo de post hecho por ejemplo...)


Si haces poco espam, en 5 minutos llegas a los mensajes que quieras.

----------


## mago Tovel

Por eso,tienen que ser mensajes que aporten algo.

----------


## CleHle

> Por eso,tienen que ser mensajes que aporten algo.


es mas sencillo, para algo esta el area secreta.
PD: Para saber que aporten algo, tienen que estan los moderadores, etc, les quieres dar mas trabajo?  :Smile1:

----------


## mago Tovel

Pero si lo pone e las normas para entrar en ella,y lo dicen ellos mismos.

----------


## CleHle

> Pero si lo pone e las normas para entrar en ella,y lo dicen ellos mismos.


Lo siento, no he entendido eso O.o

----------


## Ming

Tovel ha querido decir esto:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=22796

O eso creo...

----------


## pleitonimo

Yo me acuerdo que el primer hilo que abrí, estaba referido a que estaba buscando la floritura de cartas de la boca, esa que hace Jeff McBride, al principio me contestaban cualquier cosa, me enojé, y contestaron como la gente, menos mal que no se volvió a repetir.

----------


## Ming

Pleitonimo... sin que te vuelvas a enojar... 



> Yo me acuerdo que el primer hilo que abrí, estaba referido a que estaba buscando la floritura de cartas de la boca, esa que hace Jeff McBride, al principio me contestaban cualquier cosa, me enojé, y contestaron como la gente, menos mal que no se volvió a repetir.


¿y eso a que viene?  :Neutral: 
Aquí se esta hablando de hacer una lista con efectos y demás... aunque se "a acabado" hablando del area secreta (que yo sepa).

Como puedes ver, ahora las contestaciones bordes/antipaticas/(etc) son difíciles de encontrar.
Esperemos que esto siga así, ¿no?  :Wink1: 

(espero que no creas que mi contestación iba con... mala leche  :07: )

----------


## mago Tovel

Ming,me estaba refiriendo a ese post.
Buen trabajo!!!

----------


## pleitonimo

Jajaja Ming, a poco piensas que soy Hulk?.
Mi comentario, venía a que si hubiese existido esta lista desde antes, no hubiese sido necesario abrir un hilo, ni siquiera que hubiese existido este comentario.
Al fin y al cabo, viene a que me parece muy buena idea. 
Cuenten con todo mi apoyo(?).
Espero que sigan adelante con esto.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Ming

Pleitonimo (ya te podrías haber buscado un nombre más corto leñe!), no pienso que eres Hulk  :117: 
Más bien algo así...

 :302: 

Ahora sobre el tema del hilo... creo que será muy complicado conseguirlo, y no parece que nadie se haya puesto manos a la obra... así que... :(

----------


## Némesis

Supongo que os referís a crear una especie de base de datos...

Pues lamento discrepar, pero me opongo a eso.

Bastantes problemas tenemos ya con los destripajuegos, como para que encima les sirvamos en bandeja el título y sólo tengan que teclearlo.

O sea, que no, vamos.

----------


## Mistico

Y si a eso le añadimos que otros foros utilizan como preguntas para entrar algunos conceptos que pueden acabar siendo explicados aquí...pues como que otro no.

----------


## ignoto

Yo también voto no.

Mayormente por ser malvado y aterrador.

----------


## MagoGoma

Sé que ya hay un área secreta, solo era una idea-sugerencia pero casi me comeis. 

Ahora hago Chas!! y desaparezco, ala jejejejeje

----------


## pleitonimo

Muy gracioso Ming, la dulce abejita &#172;&#172;&#180;

----------


## theduck

yo me opongo totalmente, con lo que me cuesta a mi de lectura e investigación aprender diferentes técnicas y juegos como para que venga cualquiera y haga lo que yo en un mes... por cierto me he dado cuenta que sabía hacer técnicas que no sabía ni su nombre, jajajajaja  :001 302:

----------

